# PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2011)

*PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel


----------



## rakul (12. November 2011)

*PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

wäre ja mal der burner auf jeder Lan^^


----------



## xaxis (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



rakul schrieb:


> wäre ja mal der burner auf jeder Lan^^



davor hast aber einen rückenburner von der schlepperei


----------



## robbe (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



xaxis schrieb:


> davor hast aber einen rückenburner von der schlepperei


 
Außerdem wird die LAN vorbei sein, bevor der Rechner Betriebsbereit ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Dann muss er hält früher kommen. 

Ich bin erst beeindruckt, wenn einer Fische im AGB hat. Freiwillig.


----------



## locojens (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann muss er hält früher kommen.
> 
> Ich bin erst beeindruckt, wenn einer Fische im AGB hat. Freiwillig.



Er hat sie ja nicht im AGB. Das sind 2 Keisläufe welche über einen Wärmetauscher gekoppelt sind. Aber lustig sieht es schon aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Das habe ich schon mitbekommen.


----------



## Paragraph (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

wenn man keinen plattenwärmetauscher kaufen will, kann man auch sowas selbst bauen: AQ HX | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## 45thFuchs (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Das grösste problem sollte eine konstante Wassertemperatur sein,Fische mögen keine wechseldusche.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Solange der PC immer unter der eigentlich erforderlichen Heizleistung der Aquariumsheizung bleibt sollte selbige dann quasi mit weniger Energieaufwand die geforderte Temperatur halten können. Ist also quasi GreenIT weil die Abwärme wiederverwendet wird.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. November 2011)

Purer Schwachsinn, 
Wie oben schon erwähnt brauchen Fische Konstante Temperaturen, schnelle wechsel selbst nur um 2-3 grad können die Fische schädigen. Da ein pc nicht immer konstant im Idle oder Last läuft ist dieses Projekt nicht viel mehr wie Tierquälerei.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Dann wird es halt ein F@H Rechner.


----------



## rabe08 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Purer Schwachsinn,
> Wie oben schon erwähnt brauchen Fische Konstante Temperaturen, schnelle wechsel selbst nur um 2-3 grad können die Fische schädigen. Da ein pc nicht immer konstant im Idle oder Last läuft ist dieses Projekt nicht viel mehr wie Tierquälerei.


 
erst nachdenken und vielleicht auch lesen, siehe Olstyle. Bei 500l Wasser hast Du nie das Problem, dass der PC die Wassertemperatur erhöht, er entlastet nur die Heizung des Aquariums. Wie schon von Olstyle gesagt, echt Green IT


----------



## KlingelLingelLing (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Das Wasser muss vorher aber gut gefiltert werden :8 bevor es in die Wakü gelangt


----------



## hotfirefox (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



KlingelLingelLing schrieb:


> Das Wasser muss vorher aber gut gefiltert werden :8 bevor es in die Wakü gelangt


 Nein muß es nicht!
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!
Es handelt sich um zwei Kreisläufe.



Paragraph schrieb:


> wenn man keinen plattenwärmetauscher kaufen will, kann man auch sowas selbst bauen: AQ HX | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?
Die Hardware wird sich bei dir bedanken!


----------



## KillerCroc (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Sachen gibts, die gibt es gar nicht  interessanter Mod


----------



## locojens (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?
> Die Hardware wird sich bei dir bedanken!



Vorallem auch die Fische die dann wegen des Alurohres lustig mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen (von der Korrosion im Kreislauf rede ich mal garnicht).


----------



## das_wesen (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



locojens schrieb:


> Vorallem auch die Fische die dann wegen des Alurohres lustig mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen (von der Korrosion im Kreislauf rede ich mal garnicht).


 Du weißt schon das man auch Aluminium-Kunststoff Komposit rohre verwendet. Zumal solange Primär und Sekunderkreißlauf getrennt bleiben hat er auch keine Probleme mit Korrosion. Espeziell sind die meisten Komponenten auch beschichtet was einer Elektrolytischen Wirkung vorbeugt.


----------



## brain00 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Purer Schwachsinn,
> Wie oben schon erwähnt brauchen Fische Konstante Temperaturen, schnelle wechsel selbst nur um 2-3 grad können die Fische schädigen. Da ein pc nicht immer konstant im Idle oder Last läuft ist dieses Projekt nicht viel mehr wie Tierquälerei.


Die Temperatur im Aquarium ändert sich um genau 0°C. Das Aquarium verfügt über eine Heizung, die ständig die Wassertemperatur regelt. Wenn nun der PC an ist, wird einfach nur die Heizung entlastet.
Also nix Tierquälerei. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... 





locojens schrieb:


> Vorallem auch die Fische die dann wegen des Alurohres lustig mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen (von der Korrosion im Kreislauf rede ich mal garnicht).


Hast du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen?! Das sind zwei getrennte Kreisläufe.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. November 2011)

brain00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Temperatur im Aquarium ändert sich um genau 0°C. Das Aquarium verfügt über eine Heizung, die ständig die Wassertemperatur regelt. Wenn nun der PC an ist, wird einfach nur die Heizung entlastet.
> Also nix Tierquälerei. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...




Was ist wenn der pc dann weiter heizt?? Dann bringt die abgeschaltete Aquariums Heizung auch wenig!! Wir reden hier immerhin von mehreren 100watt Abwärme.

Für mich schwer vorstellbar das sich das Becken irgendwann aufhört aufzuheizen bei 24/7 Last z.B.


Und Temperatur Schwankungen sind wie gesagt schädlich für die Tiere, selbst wenn sie ein paar Grad mehr oder weniger abkönnen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Die Idee gefällt mir


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. November 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Was ist wenn der pc dann weiter heizt?? Dann bringt die abgeschaltete Aquariums Heizung auch wenig!! Wir reden hier immerhin von mehreren 100watt Abwärme.
> 
> Für mich schwer vorstellbar das sich das Becken irgendwann aufhört aufzuheizen bei 24/7 Last z.B.
> 
> ...


 
irgendwann steigt die temp nichtmehr weil der wärmeaustausch gleich ist. also das becken gibt genauso viel wärme ab wie der pc reinpumpt. 
ist wie beim radi auch du startest die last und die wassertemp steigt bis zum dem punkt wo da Erwärmung gleich der Abkühlung im radi ist vorrausgesetzt der radi ist stark genug in dem Fall das aquarium


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. November 2011)

Das ist mir klar, aber ob die 500l da reichen wenn kein anderer radi im Spiel ist?

(vielleicht  hab ich auch etwas voreilig gesprochen, aber für mich ist das schwer vorstellbar)


----------



## derP4computer (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Mir gefällt die Idee sehr gut.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> irgendwann steigt die temp nichtmehr weil der wärmeaustausch gleich ist. also das becken gibt genauso viel wärme ab wie der pc reinpumpt.
> ist wie beim radi auch du startest die last und die wassertemp steigt bis zum dem punkt wo da Erwärmung gleich der Abkühlung im radi ist vorrausgesetzt der radi ist stark genug in dem Fall das aquarium


Richtig und nach nem ausreichenden Testlauf checkt man die Temp und wählt dann zwischen Tropenfischen oder Forellenlager für den nächsten Grillabend.


----------



## (@ze) (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist also quasi GreenIT weil die Abwärme wiederverwendet wird.



Nö, sogar GreenIT+ , da die Abwärme gleich 2x verwendet wird. Das Zimmer muß ja auch irgendwie warm gehalten werden!


Und wegen zu schnellen Temperaturwechsel braucht man sich bei den 450l keine Sorgen machen um die Fische. Eh das Wasser eine Änderung zeigt,
bleibt genügend Zeit für die Bewohner um sich daran zu gewöhnen. Selbst in offenen Gewässern herschen Temperaturunterschiede ( Tiefe, 
Schatten, Strömung), da macht der wirklich plötzliche Wechsel der Wassertemp. den Fischen auch nichts aus.

mfg


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. November 2011)

Das kommt ganz Auf die Fische an ob sie empfindlich oder weniger empfindlich auf temp Wechsel reagieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Nachts wird das Wasser auch in den Tropen "kälter".


----------



## (@ze) (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Welche denn?

Aber bitte keinen überzüchteten Diskus, der entgegen der Natur mit  31° gehalten wird und mit Rinderherz gefüttert wird.


----------



## lunar19 (12. November 2011)

Hehe gefällt mir...  Wie kommt man nur auf solche Ideen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Das liegt doch auf der Hand, wenn man einen PC, ein Aquarium und eine Tropenwurzel zu Hause hat.


----------



## brain00 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Und Temperatur Schwankungen sind wie gesagt schädlich für die Tiere, selbst wenn sie ein paar Grad mehr oder weniger abkönnen.


Scheinbar willst du es nicht verstehen: es kommt zu keinerlei Temperaturschwankungen!

Bei einen 500L Becken schiebst du da an die 300W Heizleistung rein.
Wenn der PC nun an ist, wird die Heizung gedrosselt (kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die aus geht, da der PC alleine nicht zum Heizen ausreichen wird). Bleibt der PC 24/7 an, dann ist halt die Heizung halt 24/7 gedrosselt.


Bevor du jmd. als Tierquäler beschimpfst, solltest du dich vorher mal einwenig informieren, denn solcheine Anschuldigung ist nicht schön!


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. November 2011)

Ich hab niemand beschimpft!!  Ich hab niemanden als Tierquäler beschimpft!!! Lies mal richtig!!! Ich hab gesagt alles andere ist Tierquälerei!!!

Ps: ich bin davon ausgegangen da der pc mehr als zum heizen ausreicht!!!!!!!!!!
Und es deswegen zu Temperaturschwankungen kommen kann wenn die Aquarium Heizung völlig abschaltet und die temp weiter steigen sollte.

Aber anscheinend scheinst du nicht zu verstehen!!

Ich habe lediglich meine Bedenken geäußert.
Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.
Wenn sie sich nicht bestätigen sollten ist es ja gut.


----------



## brain00 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ich hab niemand beschimpft!!  Ich hab niemanden als Tierquäler beschimpft!!! Lies mal richtig!!! Ich hab gesagt alles andere ist Tierquälerei!!!


 hast du? 





CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Da ein pc nicht immer konstant im Idle oder Last läuft* ist dieses Projekt nicht viel mehr wie Tierquälerei*.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. November 2011)

Damit du Ruhe gibst, du hast recht, ich nicht. Zufrieden?


----------



## hotfirefox (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Was ist wenn der pc dann weiter heizt?? Dann bringt die abgeschaltete Aquariums Heizung auch wenig!! Wir reden hier immerhin von mehreren 100watt Abwärme.
> 
> Für mich schwer vorstellbar das sich das Becken irgendwann aufhört aufzuheizen bei 24/7 Last z.B.
> 
> ...



1. Gibt ein PC bei normalen gebrauch nicht ständig mehrere hundert Watt in Wärme ab.

2. Für so ein Becken nutzt man 300 Watt Heizstäbe und mehr um die Temperatur zu halten.

3. Überleg mal wieviel Energie man braucht um 450l Wasser auch nur um 1° zu erhitzen.


----------



## 1975jassi (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

mir gefällt die idee.


----------



## Gast20141127 (12. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Ich wusste es, ich hätte mein Aquarium letztes Jahr doch nicht verkaufen sollen....
Wäre ja die optimale Kühlung gewesen wenn der Rechner am falten ist.


----------



## Taitan (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Ich glaub ne Faustformel in der Aquaristik besagt, dass man pro Liter Wasser etwa 1 W braucht...bei 500L wäre quasi ein 500W Heizstab notwendig - ist also kein Problem.

Wo ich eher das Problem sehe ist die Übertragung zwischen den beiden Kreisläufen. Wirbellose (Schnecken, Garnelen) und viele Welsarten reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Kupfer...da muss man echt auf der Hut sein. Andererseits profitieren wiederum die Pflanzen davon.


----------



## Gast20141127 (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Wenn ich daran denke was mein 25cm Panaque suttoni im Laufe der Zeit mit den Wurzeln so aufgeführt hat...


----------



## hotfirefox (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke was mein 25cm Panaque suttoni im Laufe der Zeit mit den Wurzeln so aufgeführt hat...



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen 
Wobei so ein schönes Tier nicht in so ein kleines Becken gehört 

Aber ich glaube jetzt wird es zu sehr OT.


----------



## freder (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Die Idee finde ich sehr schön!  
Weiter so!


----------



## locojens (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



brain00 schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen?! Das sind zwei getrennte Kreisläufe.



Hast du meinen Post gelesen? Vorallem auf was sich mein Satz bezog? 

Ich glaube eher nicht?

PS: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ser-und-2-meter-tropenwurzel.html#post3632184


----------



## Gast20141127 (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen
> Wobei so ein schönes Tier nicht in so ein kleines Becken gehört


Naja, gekauft mit knapp 12cm und dank Salatgurken & Futtertabletten gut gewachsen.
Nachdem aber regelmäßig meine Amazonasschwertpflanzen gelitten haben, hab ich ihn dann auch verkauft.
Natürlich gewinnbringend.  Mittlerweile besteht ja seit längerem ein Fangverbot für Windtiere.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

da war er knapp 20cm.

Aber wie du sagst; wird zuviel offTopic...


----------



## bobtune (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Ich bin seit 20 Jahren Aquarianer, habe einen sehr großen Teil meiner Fische (auch die Zwergkugelfische im Becken) selber gezüchtet und aufwachsen gesehen. Ich bin mittlerweile zu der Auffassung gelangt, dass 1. Zimmertemperatur für viele Fische vorteilhafter ist, da bei 23-26° mehr Sauerstoff im Wasser gebunden ist als bei 28-30°C und 2. Hab ich gemerkt, dass Schwankungen, sofern sie träge passieren, auch zum Wohlbefinden beitragen.

Die Zwergbuntbarsche, die man im Sommer in den Gartenteich setzt, sehen nach 3 Monaten robuster und kräftiger aus, als im Aquarium!

Wichtig ist vor allem:

- schwacher Besatz und viel Platz (räumlich wie biologisch)
- die emersen Pflanzen wie Bambus und Efeu sowie ein dicke Mulmschicht puffern die Chemie und sorgen für zusätzliche biologische Filterung
-abwechslungsreiche Fütterung (ich unterhalte mehrere Schnecken- und Futtertierzuchten...)

Konstante Temperaturen sind Blödsinn, die gibts nirgendwo. Die Schwankungen sind sogar sinnvoll, weil zB der CO2 Gehalt nachts ansteigt, wenn Fische und Pflanzen gleichermaßen Sauerstoff veratmen und die höhere Konzentration in 1-2 Grad kühlerem Wasser dem entgegenwirkt.

Nur für die Zucht brauchen manche Fische "unhygienische" 28°C weil die Jungfische so klein sind, dass sie von Bakterien und Infusorien leben. Die gedeihen besser, wenns wärmer ist.


----------



## Gast20141127 (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



bobtune schrieb:


> und 2. Hab ich gemerkt, dass Schwankungen, sofern sie träge passieren, auch zum Wohlbefinden beitragen.


Und regt auch die Laichtätigkeit an.
Zumindest bei meinen Skalaren war es öfters nach einem Wasserwechsel so.
Wäre sowieso besser wenn sich auch Anfänger gleich einen Mergus kaufen würden, und nicht diese 5€-Müll-Broschüren... ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Anmerkung:
Weitere aggressive, sinnlose Posts, die sich durch ein einfaches Lesen des Threads zum Mod erübrigt hätten, werden entsprechend der Regeln für sinnlose Posts behandelt.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Sieht sehr interressant aus, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt; das größte Problem, dass ich sehe sind Temperaturspitzen im Hochsommer; bei Zimmertemperaturen, die jenseits der gewünschten Wassertemperaturen sind beschleunigen zusätzliche ~200W vom PC die Überhitzung (wobei man 200W auch nicht überschätzen darf, schon garnicht bei 500l; der PC wird auch kaum den ganzen Tag auf Vollast laufen)


----------



## bobtune (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Die Angst vor Überhitzung hatte ich auch, aber Pustekuchen! Selbst im Hochsommer kommt mein Zimmer nicht über 28-30°, im Becken hat man dann 25°C weil die Verdunstung an der Wasseroberfläche ansteigt.  Das Wasser hat ne irre Kapazität, ich hab irgendwann mal ausgerechnet, dass die maximale Wassertemperatur bei 40°C liegt. Das ist der Grenzwert, wenn das Zimmer 30°C und die Verdunstung durch die Luftfeuchte behindert wird. Zudem müssten dann 500W Heizleistung direkt im Becken ankommen. Dafür braucht man aber so einen super Computer wie ein anderer User hier mit 5 Grafikkarten und tropische Luftverhältnisse. Mit höherer Temperaturdifferenz zu Umgebung steigt auch die Kühlleistung des Aquariums. Heisst mehr Abwärme vom Rechner steigert die Leistungsfähigkeit der Kühlung und ich hab da glaub ich ne Menge Luft nach oben hin. Der 2600k zieht bei 4,5 Ghz rund 1,3V und wird auch nach 2 Stunden Vollast nicht wärmer als 63°C. Bringe ich mit einer 580GTX jetzt 80-100W mehr in den PC Kreislauf, wird die Differenz zur Wurzelkühlung größer heisst besserer Wärmeübergang und ich schätze letztendlich kriegt der i7 dann 64°C unter 24/7 Vollast. Hab ich 2 580GTX im SLI sinds dann 65°C und im AQ halt 4K über Raumtemp. Nur mal so für die Dimensionen.  Die Übergänge hab ich ziemlich gut hinbekommen glaub ich, also alles regiert direkter als ich gedacht hatte. Deswegen auch der Titel, im Endeffekt hab ich die Wärrrrmeapazität von 500L Wasser gegenüber 4l bei herkömmlichen waküs


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Ich hab auch ein 600l Aquarium im Haus... es juckt mich schon in den Fingern, da was umzusetzen aber leider ist es in einem anderen Stockwerk...

Die LED Beleuchtung kommt mir auch sehr interressant vor


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Man kann Schläuche auch in anderes Stockwerk legen


----------



## bobtune (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Naja 2 Stockwerke sind etwas viel... klar ist das zu schaffen aber da brauchst du eine 40Watt oder mehr Pumpe. In einem Eigenheim kannst du dir lieber überlegen, wie du die Heizung fürs Haus mit Magnetventilsteuerung ins Becken legst. Das wäre ne stromsparende Heatpipe.

Für den Rechner kannst du ja auch einfach alles mögliche als Radiator mißbrauchen. Der KFZ Radi, den ich als Alternative noch hab, der liesse sich ja auch irgendwo fest installieren. Man kann auch ein Alu-Bücherregal nehmen, oder eine Massivekupferskulptur oder eine große Stehlampe... du siehst da gibts keine Grenzen.

Wie für die Chemie im Aquarium muss man ein Gefühl für die Physik von Wärmeleitung entwickeln.

Hab 3 Monate konkret geplant, vielleicht 4 Tage effektiv gebastelt aber dahinter stecken ja auch jahrelange Erfahrungen. Klingt jetzt ein wenig weise - bin erst 26 - was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist: probieren ist auch studieren.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



> Man kann Schläuche auch in anderes Stockwerk legen


 
Ja... aber der Aufwand wäre doch recht groß; da könnte ich fast schon den Gartenteich nutzen...

Es wären immerhin etwa 15m Schlauch (pro Richtung) nötig und ~4m Höhenunterschied zu überwinden

Beim Teich wären es jeweils ~das doppelte wobei sich der Aufwand natürlich nicht verdoppelt; dafür habe ich dort eine nochmal viel großere Wärmekapazität und vor allem in der kalten Jahreszeit niedrigere Wassertemperaturen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



bobtune schrieb:


> Naja 2 Stockwerke sind etwas viel... klar ist das zu schaffen aber da brauchst du eine 40Watt oder mehr Pumpe.



Solange du Pumpe und AGB im oberen Stockwerk hast (-> keine zusätzliche Hebeleistung beim befüllen), ist es egal, ob die Schläuche von oben nach unten oder von rechts nach links gehen. Sicherlich wäre die Schlauch-/Rohrlänge nicht zu verachten, aber z.B. ich war mit 8 m an meiner mickrigen 1046 (3-3,5 W) noch lange nicht am Limit. Vielleicht sollte man eine etwas größere nehmen, wenn die Räume nicht direkt übereinander liegen, aber selbst wenn man dann 10 W verbraucht, ist das lächerlich im Vergleich zur Aquarienheizung. (und die etwas höhere Lautstärke ist auch egal, da man bei solchen Entfernungen irgendwo durch einen nicht-Schlafraum kommen wird)



> Für den Rechner kannst du ja auch einfach alles mögliche als Radiator mißbrauchen. Der KFZ Radi, den ich als Alternative noch hab, der liesse sich ja auch irgendwo fest installieren. Man kann auch ein Alu-Bücherregal nehmen, oder eine Massivekupferskulptur oder eine große Stehlampe... du siehst da gibts keine Grenzen.



Jein. Die meisten Stehlampen oder Regale haben keine durchgängige, dichte Rohrführung und Alu ist korrosionstechnisch sowieso nur zweite Wahl, was bei Auto-Radis das zweite Problem neben den passiv-untauglichen Lamellenabständen sind. Skulpturen aus Kupferrohr gehen, sind bei den benötigten Flächen aber schweine teuer und Klimaradiatoren (meiner einer) in passendem Format gebraucht sehr selten. Allen diesen Lösungen ist zudem gemeinsam, dass sie dir 0 kWh Aquarienheizung ersparen.




Superwip schrieb:


> Ja... aber der Aufwand wäre doch recht groß; da könnte ich fast schon den Gartenteich nutzen...







> Es wären immerhin etwa 15m Schlauch (pro Richtung) nötig und ~4m Höhenunterschied zu überwinden



Na gut, bei 30 m ist man dann doch in einem Bereich, in dem es einen wirklich um die Beheizung gehen sollte. Denn wenn man die als Rohr ausführt, dann würden die Leitungen schon für die Wärmeabgabe ausreichen 



> Beim Teich wären es jeweils ~das doppelte wobei sich der Aufwand natürlich nicht verdoppelt; dafür habe ich dort eine nochmal viel großere Wärmekapazität und vor allem in der kalten Jahreszeit niedrigere Wassertemperaturen


 
Und Probleme mit Kondenswasser


----------



## bobtune (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Hatte mehr in die Richtung Heatpipe gedacht mit den Skulpturen etc.

Passiv funktioniert mein KFZ Radi gerade noch so wegen der 45x38 Kühlfläche, ein großer 20cm Fan machte sich aber sehr gut und war auch nicht wirklich laut.

Wollte auch meinen, eine Wärmeübertragung über zwei Stockwerke wäre ein wenig umständlich/überdimensioniert und es ist praktisch, im Kleinen Bereich zu bleiben. Also die Kühlung für den PC im selben Zimmer halten und die Heizung fürs AQ auch. Ich glaube ab 500L lohnt es sich auch, die Heizung des Hauses anzuzapfen.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (14. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

kleine garnelen die durch die schläuche warten wäre noch was


----------



## Lorin (14. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja... aber der Aufwand wäre doch recht groß; da könnte ich fast schon den Gartenteich nutzen...
> 
> Es wären immerhin etwa 15m Schlauch (pro Richtung) nötig und ~4m Höhenunterschied zu überwinden
> 
> Beim Teich wären es jeweils ~das doppelte wobei sich der Aufwand natürlich nicht verdoppelt; dafür habe ich dort eine nochmal viel großere Wärmekapazität und vor allem in der kalten Jahreszeit niedrigere Wassertemperaturen


 
Nicht nur die Pumpleistung wäre ein Problem, sondern vor allem der Wasserdruck der in den unteren Regionen des Kreislaufes herrscht. Da brauch man richtig ordentliche Dichtungen und Übergänge zwischen den Schläuchen/Rohren. Habe das schon Probleme bei meinem Aquarium dass nur 1,4m über der Pumpe steht.


----------



## bobtune (14. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

In den Dimensionen muss man sich mindestens in der Aquaristik, besser noch im Gartenbereich umsehen. High End sind dann Sanitärsachen - die sind aber meistens aus Metall und schaffen damit mehr Probleme als sie lösen.


----------



## brain00 (14. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



locojens schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Post gelesen? Vorallem auf was sich mein Satz bezog?
> 
> Ich glaube eher nicht?
> 
> PS: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ser-und-2-meter-tropenwurzel.html#post3632184


 
Du hast recht! Hatte übersehen, dass du dich auf den Beitrag von hotfirefox bezogst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



Lorin schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Pumpleistung wäre ein Problem, sondern vor allem der Wasserdruck der in den unteren Regionen des Kreislaufes herrscht. Da brauch man richtig ordentliche Dichtungen und Übergänge zwischen den Schläuchen/Rohren. Habe das schon Probleme bei meinem Aquarium dass nur 1,4m über der Pumpe steht.


 
Die Standard-Verschraubungen, die im Wakübereich eingesetzt werden, stammen afaik aus der Pneumatik und sind für 5 bar zugelassen. Ich war testweise auch schon bei 8-10 bar und der Schlauch hat sich nicht vom Fleck gerührt (aber seinen Umfang verdoppelt  . Alles bis 40 m Höhe ist also Anschlussseitig auf der sicheren Seite, da muss du dir eher Gedanken um den Wärmetauscher machen


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Hab mal etwas geforscht,das hauptproblem sind vor allem eventuelle Schwermetalle und verstopfungen des Wärmetauschers.
Also eine effektive Filterung ist von nöten weil sushi ist kein schöner anblick(weiss nicht ob es Feinstruktur ist wie ein Heatkiller,wird aber zu fein sein für den ganzen Fisch).
Temperaturschwankungen die langsam von statten gehen haben wenig auswirkungen auf die tiere,vom Vermögen her würde selbst ein Bulldozer +eine gtx580 beim zocken das limit nicht sprengen und die Beckenheizung den rest ausgleichen.
Eine Filterkappe damit die Fische nicht durch die Strömung angesogen werden und rückwärts schwimmen wär auch praktisch,es könnte sie nähmlich ersticken.

Bei aquatuning war ich bis jetzt fundlos ,restlos alle Wärmetauscher enthalten Schwermetalle und legierungen die nicht gerade Gesundheitsfordernd sind,selbst machen aus RVS oder Aluminium wär da eine Lösung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Mal wieder gilt: Tagebuch auch mal lesen  .
Das Wasser im Aquarium läuft durch keinen Kühler oder Wärmetauscher. Der Austausch mit dem Aquarium erfolgt über eine zick-zack Bahn aus Alu-Verbundrohr(-> Nur PVC kommt mit dem Wasser in Berührung). Der Wärmetauscher ist für den Anschluss des PCs als Sekundärkreislauf an den Primärkreislauf aus besagtem Alurohr und durch alte Grakakühler gekühlten High-Power LEDs.


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

und wieder einmal ein interessantes Projekt


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Solange es nur Alu ist könnten die Fische überleben 
Probiers aber trotzdem bitte erst mit einem Fisch ,ich weiss es ist nur ein Fisch,aber wir sind auch nur Menschen.. Gleiche rechte für alles ausser insekten.
Hoffe es klappt ohne Verluste,die Idee an sich ist nähmlich genial.


----------



## bobtune (15. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

hi fuchs, steht alles schon läuft und es kommt mir kein metall ins Aquarium! Lies mal meinen Aufbau, hab 3 verschiedene Arten Wasser - nur die Wärme soll verbunden werden!


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

geiler aufbau^^


----------



## mehmi (16. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Sehr geil muss ich sagen.


----------



## FX_GTX (18. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Wenn das nicht mal ein Ausgleichsbehälter ist.


----------



## BikeRider (18. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie weit man die CPU übertakten kann, ohne das die Temperatur zu hoch wird.
Bei so ner Kühlung muss doch einiges drin sein oder ?


----------



## bobtune (18. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Schätze ich auch, bin halt grad noch am optimieren. Die 580 GTX bekommt noch ein neues Bios spendiert heute, muss zum Glück nur die oberen Taktraten und Voltages anpassen, da LucidVirtu im Desktop Mode die Intel Grafik nutzt.
Danach gehts an die Spannung und den Takt für den i7. Aber ich schätze ich werde es bei den 4,5 belassen - 1,27V wären drin, wurde mir gesagt. Die CPU wird nie wärmer als 63°C.


----------



## FHen1979 (19. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Schaut ziemlich geil aus. 

Aber jetzt hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Nutzt du das Wasser aus dem Aquarium auch zum Kühlen? Geht irgendwie nicht so richtig hervor.

>Edit< erledigt. Da kann man nur hoffen, daß da nicht mal ein Schlauch platzt. Normales Wasser leitet Strom, destiliertes nicht (weshalb man solches ansich bei einer WaKü einsetzen sollte...da passiert dann nichts, außer dem kleinen Ärger, alles trocknen zu müssen).


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



FHen1979 schrieb:


> >Edit< erledigt. Da kann man nur hoffen, daß da nicht mal ein Schlauch platzt. Normales Wasser leitet Strom, destiliertes nicht (weshalb man solches ansich bei einer WaKü einsetzen sollte...da passiert dann nichts, außer dem kleinen Ärger, alles trocknen zu müssen).


"Destiliertes Wasser" leitet aus zwei Gründen trotzdem:
1. Staub, Fertigungsrückstände etc. pp. "kontaminieren" das Wasser sobald es in die Wakü eingefüllt wurde. 
2. Das was man im Baumarkt kauft ist "nur" weitestgehend demineralisiertes Wasser, kein wirklich reines H2O.


----------



## Uter (19. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

3. Leitet auch hochreines Wasser Strom durch Autoprotolyse.


----------



## bobtune (21. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Hab da, wo es gefährlich wird, also in dem Kreislauf über dem AQ (und im AQ das Heizungsrohr) Wasser aus meiner Umkehrosmoseanlage. Das ist weitestgehend rein, minimalste Rückstände vom Befüllen. Dieses Wasser greift weder Kupfer noch schläuche an, falls mal was ins AQ tropft, ist die Belastung immer noch tausendfach geringer, als bei dem Leitungswasser hier in Berlin. Auch da ist ja Umkehrosmose drin, ein Tropfen mit wenigen mmol Kupfer - da kann nichts passieren.


----------



## hotfirefox (21. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*



Uter schrieb:


> 3. Leitet auch hochreines Wasser Strom durch Autoprotolyse.


 

5. Zieh Waaser auch Ionen aus Metallen


----------



## Fischer995 (11. August 2012)

*AW: PC-Wasserkühlung mal anders: 500 Liter Wasser und 2-Meter-Tropenwurzel*

Ouh gott ej ;D;D Epischste Wassertemperaturanzeige: Wurzel-Wassertemperatur ;D;D;D


----------

